# How to set-up a guitar?



## DelfinoPie (Apr 2, 2007)

I've been looking around the internet for a while now and have yet to come across a decent tutorial or article that outlines truss rod adjustments, bridge adjustments etc...that allow someone to set-up their guitar how they like it without having to pay to take it to a technician.

The reason I'm asking is I'm sure there are more people than just me who have felt this (I've browsed the forum as well and also couldn't seem to find an instructional lesson) and I'm going to be finishing the custom work on my strat this summer as well as starting a respray of my flying-V. I'm dreading putting them back together because of having to set them up and not having a clue.

Does anyone know of a good article (preferably with pictures) that I could read up on?

It would be much appreciated. 

Thankyou in advance to any replies.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Apr 2, 2007)

hell yea, my only problem is truss rod adjustment, also (sorry for hijacking) but does anyone know where i could find the tools to do this?


----------



## Allen Garrow (Apr 2, 2007)

Here ya go...gidddy up.... http://www.ibanezrules.com/tech/setup/index.htm

~A


----------



## Gilbucci (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's a video lesson, http://www.vintagegrooves.net/setup/

Hope that helps!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Project Guitar's version http://projectguitar.com/tut/tutorial1.htm


----------



## Eric (Apr 3, 2007)

Allen Garrow said:


> Here ya go...gidddy up.... http://www.ibanezrules.com/tech/setup/index.htm
> 
> ~A



+1  Yea check out Rich's site. Very informative.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome cheers guys E-reps all round 

I'll be giving that a go when I've finished Uni for this academic year (april 30th).

Now for the long and arduous task of sanding down my 7-string V lol.

Once again, thanks a lot


----------



## Drew (Apr 3, 2007)

We'll probably do a picstory the next time Chris *sigh* asks me to set up a guitar for him.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Apr 3, 2007)

that would be much appreciated sir!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 3, 2007)

Drew said:


> We'll probably do a picstory the next time Chris *sigh* asks me to set up a guitar for him.



lol Awesome, I look forward to it.


----------

